# Feed the entire chicken?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I can get whole chickens from a hobby farmer. Is there any part of an older chicken that I shouldn't feed? Like the head, stomach with contents, larger bones etc.
The farmer can do the killing and plucking.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I feed whole chicken. Feet, guts, head and all. Only thing missing is feathers


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My dogs have eaten entire young wild rabbits (my cats hunt the rabbits and bring them home - I give them to the dogs). Head, guts, bone, fur and all. Never any issues.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

d4mmo said:


> I feed whole chicken. Feet, guts, head and all. Only thing missing is feathers


Awesome. Do you let them eat the entire chicken? That is a lot of food. Deja only weighs about 60 pounds.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I cut it up into quarters.
I feed 1.5 cups kibble in the morning. For the evening I feed a chicken quarter with either 2 sardines or a raw egg or brown rice.

My boy is only 9 months so it won't be wise to give him a whole chicken. Especially considering the ones I get are almost 4pounds.

I have given him whole quail before (feathers and everything) however they only weigh half a pound


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I've fed cornish game heads that weight about 6-7lbs, no problem here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LB recently got hold of a suicidal rooster and she had managed to eat everything, but the legs and some of the meat (and I think she would have finished that if I hadn't taken it away from her) without a problem other than some rather stinky burps. I did fast her that night and only gave her a very small breakfast the next day. Even an old scrawny rooster is a lot for a 54# dog. I would probably cut up the chicken unless you want to let your dog gorge and then fast him (there are people that feed this way).


----------

